# Orijen Regional Red causing tear stains?



## Yoshismom (May 19, 2010)

I have changed my chihuahuas to Orijen due to all the recalls and changes in ingredients out there. I had them on Wellness Core. For some reason their tear stains are worsening and my smooth coat never had a tear stain problem but I am starting to see tear stains in him now? Any thoughts?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

As much as I like Orijen, it has a ton of different ingridients which can trigger allergic reaction, so its hard to pinpoint exactly whats causing it. You can try a different formula in case its a protein source, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have one dog that eats Orijen and one dog that can't eat it at all. She is allergic to one of the ingredients in it and will get horrendous bloody diarhhea on it (she is a Lhasa Apso) and also very gunky eyes and bright red skin. She eats Evo instead. I have to keep her on foods that don't have so many ingredients in them. She also can't have Natures Variety foods because of all the ingredients in them. We are pretty sure it's one of the oils used in these foods (salmon and olive oils) but there are so many ingredients that it could be something else, also. 

Even though I think Orijen is a great food and have one dog that eats it, you may want to consider a more limited ingredient, high meat food for your dog.


----------

